# First post of '07, day in SF, zoo + beach



## x highhand17 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wasn't sure where to post this


San Francisco Zoo

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.





4. First the guy tries to woo the girl...THEN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Ohhh dang haha





6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



" People would put rainbows in a zoo if they could." - Calvin and Hobbes


AT THE BEACH

15.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



16.





18.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





19.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm moving this to the People & Animals gallery. 
Happy 2007!


----------



## x highhand17 (Jan 1, 2007)

okay thanks you too!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2007)

These are MARVELLOUS zoo photos. 
Wow. 
I am soooooo impressed!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome pics mate 
HNY


----------



## Alison (Jan 1, 2007)

These are great,#19 really made me smile


----------



## x highhand17 (Jan 1, 2007)

aw thanks everyone
I am curious, which do you think would be best in a "wildlife" sort of contest?


----------



## Scooter (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice photos.  I think the hippo would be good on a brochure.  You just don't seem to get to close to a hippo every day.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, lots of shots! Nice series.


----------



## jlbrew3 (Jan 1, 2007)

Something about penguins just always gets me...


----------



## woodsac (Jan 1, 2007)

Lots of nice shots here.
I didn't know that tigers played 'leapfrog'


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 2, 2007)

"Wildlife Contest" as in you-don't-see-this-was-actually-taken-in-a-zoo?

The giraffe has potential.
So have the flamingos...
... and the hippo.

The lion and tiger pics show too much artificial backgrounds, though the tiger falling over while washing himself makes me smile. That is such a fun pic.


----------



## x highhand17 (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont think it doesnt hae to b e seen that it is in a zoo, just animals acting natural. I liek the hippo so far


----------



## Puscas (Jan 2, 2007)

Usually posts like #5 get a NSFW warning...:lmao:


Nice series. Love #7!





pascal


----------



## x highhand17 (Jan 2, 2007)

Both of my parents really want me to send in the lion one when he is yawning but I don't know


----------



## Dan28607 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great shots! I love the Calvin and Hobbes quote!!!


----------



## orange_angel (Jan 5, 2007)

Those are just amazing. But the first one is best!


----------

